# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Ошибка при проведении авансового отчета

## Zhuzawar

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!
Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.3
Версия конфигурации 3.0.44.115
Версия платформы 8.3.8.2054
На вклладке "Авансовые отчеты" нажатии на кнопку "Провести" всплывает ошибка "Запись не верна! В записях используются счета с ссылками на несуществующие виды субконто(Регистр бухгалтерии: Журнал проводок(Бухгалтерский и налоговый учет))"
Вот ссылка на скрин с ошибкой http://prntscr.com/cmza0w
Помогите пожалуйста решить проблему.

----------


## Ваш слуга

Здравствуйте, Zhuzawar. 
В вашем случае вам может помочь утилита для 1с бухгалтерии "отладчик". Как ей польщоваться и где скачать, описано на сайте http://www.prog-msk.ru/  Рекомендую посетить вышеназванный сайт с целью устранения проблемы. У самого была ошибка с чеками, тут нашел решение. Спасибо этому форуму. 
Ваш слуга, системный администратор 1С со стаже 13 лет. 
Удачи!

----------


## avm3110

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!
> Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.3
> Версия конфигурации 3.0.44.115
> Версия платформы 8.3.8.2054
> На вклладке "Авансовые отчеты" нажатии на кнопку "Провести" всплывает ошибка "Запись не верна! В записях используются счета с ссылками на несуществующие виды субконто(Регистр бухгалтерии: Журнал проводок(Бухгалтерский и налоговый учет))"
> Вот ссылка на скрин с ошибкой http://prntscr.com/cmza0w
> Помогите пожалуйста решить проблему.


Хм-м-м.. Вроде нормально написано: "Косяк с планом счетов в котором используются ссылки на несуществующие виды субконто".
Т.е. нужно зайти в план счетов и пофиксить эти счета удалив ссылки на несуществующие виды субконто. Либо создать эти недостающие виды субконто и перепривязать их к соответствующим счетам.

----------

